# Mower won't cut as tall of grass



## HawkZ28 (Feb 18, 2009)

May not be the correct section, but looking for ideas.

Older Toro GTS Recycler 5hp, B&S I believe. 

New plug (gapped), fuel filter, air filter, sharpened blade, greased drive, and ran some Seafoam through to get any residual 'hibernation' junk. 

At the tallest setting, it just won't cut the grass without loosing rpms and choking (on the grass- I don't bag). I always cut in first gear, engine at max rpm, and deck at the highest angle setting. 

The mower is about 15-20 years old, and was given to me by my dad about 5 years ago. He is not quite as anal about maintanance as me, only changing filters, plug, etc every 2 years. 

It's gradually gotten worse the last few years, and it will die as if it is out of gas, even with 1/4-1/3 tank of gas. Makes me think fuel pressure, which would make sense of lack of power at max rpms. The way it bogs under a moderate to heavy load of grass, it almost seems like a 'slipping clutch' in a sense, too. 

Just curious if I'm missing something, or if it's time to re ring the engine, and get another 15-20 out of her.


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

I am pretty sure that carb is gravity fed, so fuel pressure is not the issue. Does it smoke or use any oil? If so you may be looking at rings and/or values. 

Edit: Other issues that would make an engine have low power; air obstruction (dirty air filter), lack of lubrication, carb out of adjustment, exhaust obstruction, bad head gasket, improper valve adjustment.


----------



## HawkZ28 (Feb 18, 2009)

THANKS!

I'll have to see if I can find the 'destructions' and tweak the carb and see if that helps.

Smoke- none after the seafoam works it's way through the system.


----------



## HawkZ28 (Feb 18, 2009)

I pulled the blade tonight, and put on my other blade (both are mulchers) after I had sharpened it, I scraped a LOT of residue out of the exhaust pipe, and opened the gap on the plug up to .032 from .031. 

Went to mow (hasn't been mowed in over a week, and LOTS of rain since the last time), and voila! I could take full deck passes, and she didn't bog down. I'm going to say it was due to the blade actually cutting and mulching, versus chopping. The blade that was on there hadn't been sharpened in about 1-2 years.

NOW, the question I have is she was revving at idle- be it low or high on the throttle, it would oscillate. It did stop after I had already completed all the mowing, and had it on it's side (carb throat facing up) to clean under the deck. 

Any ideas on the revving- I wouldn't think it would be a vacum leak- maybe some floaties in the tank?


----------



## brokenknee (Dec 13, 2008)

Sound like the governer needs adjustment to me.


----------

